
Depending Less on Structure - sktrdie
https://dev.to/lmatteis/depending-less-on-structure-5bl8
======
al2o3cr
This article's premise doesn't hold up, IMO: arguing there's "no point of
contact" between pieces of code doesn't make sense when one part can write
something like (from the article):

    
    
        sync({ block: 'manualUpdate' })
    

To me this is semantically similar to an INTERCAL "COME FROM"; in a system
that works like this, it's impossible to determine the runtime behavior of a
single part without understanding everything that might be fiddling with
execution.

Furthermore, there's another point of contact between the related pieces of
code - they need to agree on the string-typed values like "manualUpdate"
above.

